# G.I.2 = C&C



## Yaglan (9. September 2013)

Kann mir ja nicht helfen aber irgendwie musste ich bei den Film andauernd an Command & Quanquer denken nur eben ohne Tiberium. Bin ich der einzige den es so ergang? 

Ob der Film gut ist. Hm anschauen joa ok kann man sich... aber den den fehler dn ich gemacht habe und sich den auf Blueray kaufen...


----------

